# Pictures of Ziva



## adrienne06 (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's a few pictures of Ziva with her toys and just looking so darn cute


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww she is lovely, thats the coulor my mum likes, but she calls it meral


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Great pictures Adrienne! Her face on the last one is so cute!


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

awww, she is so cute! I love her color!


----------



## TabbyL (May 13, 2010)

She has beautiful coloring, sort of a roan-silver-blueish. Adorable pictures.


----------

